# Advice for a beginner on track leveling



## tandemrotor46 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello all. I am in the infantile stages of building a train layout for Christmas. I bought a ready to run O scale Lionel Polar Express set. I got my platform built and my track layout complete. My main problem so far is that one end of the track is about 1.5" low, probably due to some warped 2x4 on the platform base. The train runs fine, but I do notice a pretty good 'lean' when it goes into that corner. I really don't want it rolling of the track if I have the speed to high...My question is, what is the best way to level the track? I need to put down some kind of sound deadening track bed anyway, so should I build up a couple of extra layers of that in the corner? The other option I was considering is the Lionel graduated trestle set. I wouldn't need the whole thing, but there should be enough pieces in there for me to get the corner level. Any other thoughts or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tandemrotor46 said:


> Hello all. I am in the infantile stages of building a train layout for Christmas. I bought a ready to run O scale Lionel Polar Express set. I got my platform built and my track layout complete. My main problem so far is that one end of the track is about 1.5" low, probably due to some warped 2x4 on the platform base. The train runs fine, but I do notice a pretty good 'lean' when it goes into that corner. I really don't want it rolling of the track if I have the speed to high...My question is, what is the best way to level the track? I need to put down some kind of sound deadening track bed anyway, so should I build up a couple of extra layers of that in the corner? The other option I was considering is the Lionel graduated trestle set. I wouldn't need the whole thing, but there should be enough pieces in there for me to get the corner level. Any other thoughts or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the site.

What kind of track are you using?
What ever you use for "sound deadening" won't really work you know? 
1 1/2" low? Warped 2x4? I would find out which one was short and fix it there first.
Use a level.

They sell a cork road bed, or I guess you could shim it up on the low spot with some of the blue (or Pink) foamboard. You could carve the foamboard anyway you want to get the right slant.

If you had added foam board to the whole table it would help (a little) with deadening the sound. Plus you can carve out features that way.

Try some pieces of card board cut out to see how shimming it up a little works before you spend any money.

I would start trying to fix the warped 2x4 if that is all it is.


----------



## tandemrotor46 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you for the reply.

I'm using the Fastrack that came in the box. It's actually about an inch low. I don't know for sure it's the 2x4 either. I am wondering if the Woodland Scenics incline starter kit would be the easiest fix?


----------



## tandemrotor46 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm definitely putting something on top of the tab. Not sure if I'll use foam board or some of the Woodland Scenics ready grass and then some track bed strips. Once I get the track layout level and finalized, I'll start looking at those options.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is the size of your table?

In the picture with the level, can you just add a 2x4 under there to lift the table up the inch there? Just to see if it will raise?


----------



## tandemrotor46 (Oct 1, 2013)

It's a 4x8 table. I've tried adding a 2x4 under the legs on that end to see if it levels and it does not. The track and table are level everywhere except for that curve.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, I'm with ed trying to level the table first. But if not possible, you could just shim it up. Then plaster, or anything else glued down to make it look like a hill or more roadbed. Rocks gravel etc would all work. I don't see where the track comes off the table in your expanded veiw? Is it not in the bigger picture? Is the floor level where you have it? The table might be fine just conforming to the contour of the floor?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would just add a piece blue foam board. 2" is more expensive but you could carve deeper. That will deaden the sound some, some say to cut pieces of carpet and install under neath the fast track will help a little.
But what ever you do the O gauge will be noisy, but did you ever hear a real train? 

You should hear my basement when I run the trains, the old (young) lady has to yell pretty loud if she wants me. :smokin:

With the fast track you don't really need anything under it as you have the road bed.

If you could get some scraps of 1" foam board I would just cut them to shape to take up the gap.

I thought that you had it sitting up off the floor with a 2x4 frame.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Look at the picture with the level and ruler.....if you can't see the gap you need bigger glasses.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

On the bigger picture I don't see where the track is up in the air! Of course I see it in the close up, I'm not that blind yet!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It looks to be up on some sort of legs, so bracing it up wouldn't work well.


----------



## tandemrotor46 (Oct 1, 2013)

I took the shims out after I took the close up. The floor shows pretty close to level where the table is sitting.

The table is sitting on folding leg for ease of storage after Christmas.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It looks to be a X mass layout. Shim it up and glue some cotton or something over it to look like snow?


----------



## tandemrotor46 (Oct 1, 2013)

So it's ok to just go straight to 1" foam to fix the gap? I was thinking I'd need to support the entire circumference of the curve which is why I was thinking the Woodland Scenic thing might work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can vision a nice snowy hill on the backside of the table.

If you shim it up what ever you use can be hidden with some "snow".
Be it a cotton mat or the fluff cotton. ( I don't know what it is called?)
What are your plans for the table?

Christmas houses?


----------



## tandemrotor46 (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought some O scale K-Line buildings off of eBay for a pretty good price (I think.). I'm gonna turn the tree stand into a mountain and make the tunnel more realistic. Definitely putting down se snow of some sort. The more research I do, the more complex it's becoming in my head. Hopefully I can translate...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You'll do fine, research it a bit and ask questions here. Lots of people will help out. My first and only layout is far from perfect, but, I'm proud of it. It's all up to you. And if you don't like it, it doesn't take much to repaint or add some plaster or whatever your working with.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Look through here, I got some pictures of the "snow" I am talking about.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9681
I guess they sell it all over around Christmas time.

What I put under took me a whole 2 mins.


----------



## tandemrotor46 (Oct 1, 2013)

Perfect. Thank you.


----------

